# Which Lamancha would you get?



## billyandtimmyplace (May 25, 2012)

So, on Monday we are going to get a dairy goat from these people. Now i am trying to decide which one to get, or should i get both?
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grq/2999653542.html
There are pros and cons of each, but i personally think the black one might be best, but i am new to the breed, and need your guys opinions too! 
I have enough money for both, and since she hasn't had an offer yet, she is willing to take less. Should i offer 400 for both? Thanks, Haley


----------



## Mzyla (May 25, 2012)

If it was me, I would take both. If she agree to $200 each, that would be a good deal for ready milkers.


----------



## Symphony (May 25, 2012)

I'd go with both too for the above prices but if you can only have 1 then I'd get the older doe.


----------



## hcppam (May 25, 2012)

Me 3!


----------



## marliah (May 26, 2012)

I'd get both too, you really want to have at least two goats since they are herd animals. And they are both very nice looking goats


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (May 27, 2012)

I believe i will be getting both, and if i only get one, then my parents will buy the other. The people on Backyardchickens said the same


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 27, 2012)

Hahaha! Found you on BYC AND HERE!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (May 27, 2012)

Both  !!!!! If you can't, i would get the black.


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (May 28, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Hahaha! Found you on BYC AND HERE!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 28, 2012)

*Update?*


----------



## southernstardowns (May 28, 2012)

I would definitely get both.  We got both of our LaManchas at the same time and I am glad we did.  As someone mentioned earlier, they are herd animals and this will keep them occupied and out of trouble, LOL!  The price is good for the two of them.  I really enjoy our LaManchas, very friendly, give GREAT milk (supply and taste) and easy to manage. Good luck!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (May 28, 2012)

billyandtimmyplace said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hahaha! Found you on BYC AND HERE!


Me too LOL


----------

